# Smart TV Help (Vudu App)



## joeltt1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have a several year old Samsung 60" Smart TV that I've streamed content on through the Smart TV "program", screen, whatever you want to call it; HBO GO, AMC, etc. I have all my Ultraviolet and Disney/Marvel content streamed through a service called "Vudu". It's decent on mobile platforms, and I've never had any issues in those mediums or streaming movies online (PC) from Vudu itself.

My Smart TV has the Vudu "app" loaded on it, and from what I can tell both my Smart TV OS and the Vudu app are both up to date. Whenever I load up the app and try to stream a movie, it will start to play it on either 1080p (Vudu calls it "HDX") or 720p, then like clockwork after 5 seconds or so, it instantly stops playback, popping up a "Thank you for finishing this movie, rate me" screen, then back to the root screen. This is a screen I would typically see pop up after FINISHING a movie, not interrupting and stopping the playback altogether. 

Its annoying, can't play any movies on this service, haven't been able to find this issue on this service anywhere else...Any thoughts?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ask your question directly to Vudu via Email: https://support.vudu.com/?supportPage=answers/list


----------

